# What have you won thus far in the Roll Up the Rim?



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Feb 2008)

So far not a bloody thing!!!


----------



## oozieman (29 Feb 2008)

I won a whole coffee. that's after going thru about 10 -12 cups


----------



## ballz (29 Feb 2008)

I think roll up the rim has the worst odds in any of these little "look under the cap" sort of deals or anything.... whats it supposed to be like 1 in 3 or 1 in 5 or something? its gotta be actually about 1 in 20.

The best thing I've won so far is a coffee as well.


----------



## Rocketryan (29 Feb 2008)

Nothing, albeit only one hot chocolate ( I dont trust timmys with my coffee anymore  )


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Feb 2008)

I'm 2 for 4 thus far - one coffee and one donut. No Matrix.


----------



## KJL (29 Feb 2008)

0 for 3 so far....


----------



## fire_guy686 (29 Feb 2008)

Absolutely nothing. I never have much luck with Roll up the rim.


----------



## Dano651 (29 Feb 2008)

0 for 16  as of this afternoon


----------



## danchapps (29 Feb 2008)

1 for 8, got a coffee on the 3rd day.


----------



## pteosborne (29 Feb 2008)

0-6 and my carpool buddy is the same.


----------



## medicineman (29 Feb 2008)

2 Coffees thus far - didn't really keep track though of how many I've gone through to get them though.

MM


----------



## deedster (29 Feb 2008)

0 for 12 for me...the anticipation is killing me though...I just KNOW I'm winning that car  :


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Feb 2008)

Batting .500 right now. 1 Doughnut.


----------



## fire_guy686 (1 Mar 2008)

Not sure how many coffee's it has taken but I finally one a free one. Bout damn time.


----------



## Burrows (1 Mar 2008)

Free doughnut.  Out of 12 cups so far.  OH, and it wasn't even won by me really.  Someone else gave it to me.


----------



## eurowing (1 Mar 2008)

I got 2 Pay Agains! ;D


----------



## RatCatcher (1 Mar 2008)

I had no luck so far... of course it started the day I left Kandahar!!!


----------



## CougarKing (1 Mar 2008)

I think all you guys would have better luck with winning anything more than one of those "meal prizes" by playing Lotto 6/49 instead.  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Mar 2008)

Sweetmother of gawd!!! I won a donut. There must be a clerical error someplace...


----------



## aesop081 (2 Mar 2008)

I must be made of hoseshoes, i have won 9 chances to play again !!


----------



## Pea (2 Mar 2008)

I'm 3/5 so far. Two free coffee's and a doughnut so far. Maybe my luck is changing....


----------



## Trinity (2 Mar 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I must be made of hoseshoes, i have won 9 chances to play again !!



0/5   So I guess I don't feel so bad


----------



## c_canuk (3 Mar 2008)

I'm 0/5 the gf however is 2/2... both donuts she can't eat, but I don't mind


----------



## wannabe SF member (3 Mar 2008)

2 out of 7, both were donuts.


----------



## siege (3 Mar 2008)

Guy in front of me won an ipod, he jumps up in timmies about 20 minutes after we were standing in line and shouts I won an ipod, so he goes up to the counter where they tell him he will need to drive to the city to claim that sort of prize, needless to say he was not happy cause him driving his big truck all the way to the city would cost him just as much as if he were to buy one here in town haha


----------



## oozieman (3 Mar 2008)

siege said:
			
		

> Guy in front of me won an ipod, he jumps up in timmies about 20 minutes after we were standing in line and shouts I won an ipod, so he goes up to the counter where they tell him he will need to drive to the city to claim that sort of prize, needless to say he was not happy cause him driving his big truck all the way to the city would cost him just as much as if he were to buy one here in town haha



IPOD???? There are no IPOD prizes this year.


----------



## c_canuk (3 Mar 2008)

that sounds weird to me, I know one of the guys who worked the call center for that campaign and he was always complaining about people calling in to ask where their prizes were repeatedly and not being satisfied with 6-8 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Sheerin (3 Mar 2008)

So far i'm batting .143 
That's 1 for 7.  I won a free coffee which i have yet to redeem. 

I'm doing better than last year where I went 1 for 24.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Mar 2008)

siege said:
			
		

> Guy in front of me won an *ipod*, he jumps up in timmies about 20 minutes after we were standing in line and shouts I won an ipod, so he goes up to the counter where they tell him he will need to drive to the city to claim that sort of prize, needless to say he was not happy cause him driving his big truck all the way to the city would cost him just as much as if he were to buy one here in town haha




Well, your story isnt from this year i guess :


http://www.rolluptherimtowin.com/en/prizes.php


----------



## ballz (3 Mar 2008)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> that sounds weird to me, I know one of the guys who worked the call center for that campaign and he was always complaining about people calling in to ask where their prizes were repeatedly and not being satisfied with 6-8 weeks for delivery.



agreed... i can't see them making you drive anywhere to get it... i imagine you'd fill out some sort of form at the tim hortons your at and they'd have it delivered to you.... but you never know, my buddy won 10g's on a scratch ticket in fort mac and had to drive to edmonton to claim it.


----------



## Spanky (3 Mar 2008)

2 coffees out of 9.  They must like me 'cause they keep asking me to play with them again.


----------



## ballz (5 Mar 2008)

First win of the season this morning. A coffee.

Tim's doesn't realise it'd pay off in the long run to give me a Matrix. I'd buy so much more coffee if I didn't have to walk 5 klicks to get there.


----------



## P-PLATOON (5 Mar 2008)

3 for 36 - 1 donut and 2 coffee

- a buddy of mine from Hamilton won a boat the other day.


----------



## Celticgirl (5 Mar 2008)

P-PLATOON said:
			
		

> - a buddy of mine from Hamilton won a boat the other day.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Mar 2008)

My boss won a GPS last week... he doesn't drive anymore!


----------



## stryte (5 Mar 2008)

Won 2 coffee's so far from the 10 I've purchased. Also, a free donut on the one and only coffee I've bought from Robin's during their "sip to win"


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2008)

Won a free donut at Sick Kids yesterday - I couldn't give the thing away (almost teased one of my diabetics with it, but thought the better though).

MM


----------



## deedster (6 Mar 2008)

FINALLY!  A coffee  :-\


----------



## danchapps (6 Mar 2008)

I'm now 3 for 17, all coffees. I can't believe I've won this many, the planets must have aligned.


----------



## Privateer (1 Apr 2010)

Bump for 2010.

I'm zero for however-many.  Give me hope:  What have you won this year?


----------



## fire_guy686 (1 Apr 2010)

I got about three free coffees and a couple donuts. This was all when it first started. It's gone downhill since then.


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Apr 2010)

Hmmm let me think...
*Nothing!!* ...and this is because I have the _worst_ bloody luck when it comes to that sort of thing!!  I drink a double-double almost everyday and have never never won a damn thing.  And if I *do* strike it big and win the Rav4, it will probably get freakin' stolen outside a WalMart.

I think its probably Karma, later on in life I'll win the lottery to make up for it!  :nod:


----------



## danchapps (2 Apr 2010)

I've won 5 coffee's so far this year, but then again I drink coffee like a feind!


----------



## Spanky (2 Apr 2010)

5 cups a weeks and I've won 1 donut and 5 coffees.  And I think they like me, 'cause they keep asking me to play again.


----------



## TFLY (2 Apr 2010)

I have won about 6 free coffee and 3 donuts.  I have probably purchased about 15.  I'm holding out for the car... Mine, Mine, Mine... ;D


----------



## trigger324 (2 Apr 2010)

i went on an unheard of winning streak of six consecutive winners this week, 5 coffees and one donut.  and i was winning something i'd guess once every three cups before the streak started.  sadly, my run ended this morning 

too bad one of them hadn't have been a bigger prize...


----------



## Tetragrammaton (2 Apr 2010)

I stop by Timmie's about 4 days a week and, so far, I've won a free coffee.


----------



## Grunt_031 (2 Apr 2010)

I am having the best Roll the Rim results ever! 

I have won a free coffee everyday for the last two weeks and to top it off two on Thursday. Plus three donuts. 

It is more than all other years combined.  No RAV yet


----------



## c4th (3 Apr 2010)

I keep forgetting to check and throw out the cups.  

I figure 5 laptops, 3 Rav4's, $30,000 and 25 coffees


----------



## danchapps (4 Apr 2010)

I should have waited 2 minutes before posting my last, because as soon as I hit "post" I rolled the rim only to win yet another coffee (I'm up to 7 now). About 9 or 10 years ago I think I bought maybe 2 coffee for the whole contest, the rest were all free java's.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (4 Apr 2010)

Lucky guys. I have to pay for my caffeine.


----------



## armychick2009 (4 Apr 2010)

I never win 

So, my "winnings" equal jack squat!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (5 Apr 2010)

Sweet f**k all.  Don't drink coffee and don't get them with Ice Caps!  :crybaby:  But, lucky for me the Ice Cap help me overcome the depths of my sorrow, especially ones with Bailey's added!!  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Apr 2010)

A blonde goes into a Tim Horton's and notices
a 'roll up the rim' sticker on her coffee cup. 
So she unfolds it and starts screaming, 
'I've won a motorhome! 
I've won a motorhome!'

The waitress says, 'That's impossible. 
The biggest prize is car?'
But the blonde keeps on screaming, 
'I've won a motorhome! 
I've won a motorhome!'
Finally, the manager comes over and says, 
'Ma'am, I'm sorry, but you're mistaken. 
You couldn't have possibly won a motorhome 
because we didn't have that as a prize.'
The blonde says, 'No, it's not a mistake. 
I've won a motorhome!'
And she hands the cup to the manager
and he reads...



'W I N A B A G E L'


----------



## TN2IC (5 Apr 2010)

I got a few donuts... *looks at gut* Thank god I gave them away.


----------



## dimsum (5 Apr 2010)

I won a Timmy's KAF hat....but, being the nice guy that I am (and who probably wouldn't wear it anyway), I sold it to one of the guys in the Det.  Of the "large prizes" of $1000 and the Toshiba laptops, the last ROTO of our det won 1 of the $1000 and 3-4 Toshibas.  It just proves they drank too much coffee  :blotto:


----------



## SocialyDistorted (5 Apr 2010)

I won a TimCard today on my XL 4-4


----------



## HavocSteve (6 Apr 2010)

I've only won 3 coffees and a couple donuts (only bought about 20$ of coffees). My father on the other hand.. doesn't have to buy timmies because the lucky guy just won a gift card with 100$ on it >_<


----------



## ballz (6 Apr 2010)

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> I won a TimCard today on my XL 4-4



4 & 4? You should be disqualified for doing that to a perfectly good coffee. 

 ;D


----------



## Drummy (6 Apr 2010)

One FREE Doughnut that so far has cost between $25.00 and $30.00    :crybaby:

Drummy


----------



## gt102 (6 Apr 2010)

I'm 3 for 3... all have been coffee, and I hate coffee.  :


----------



## gunshy (10 Apr 2010)

I've won 8 coffees and 2 donuts all from XL and only 'bout $45 spent!  :'(


----------



## Yrys (10 Apr 2010)

Won : nothing.

Had : free coffe and donut (from cups from the last one  :-X) !


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2010)

What have i won so far..........

NOTHING !!!!

Tried in 4 provinces and nothing..........I'm going to make it 5 this morning so i guess there is still hope.


----------



## armychick2009 (12 Apr 2010)

I think it's a requirement to be from the Toronto area in order to win the big prizes!  my friend worked at a tim horton's in mississauga and it was one of those "outlet" stores (ie, no sitting, just a drive through) and her store in one year gave away three big screen TVs, nearly 10 bikes, the SUV from that year and one of the other "big" prizes. I'm pretty sure they allocate the prizes to the yuppies because they make good press photos instead of some "joe" from up north.

(She also told me that the stores in the northern community where I'm from, are ten times busier... hers was a very slow one... so, I'm pretty sure they rig the contest!)


----------



## KnightShift (17 Feb 2011)

Food prize changes for 2011.....16 million more than last year:

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/tim-hortons-respond-social-media-backlash-rolling-more-20110216-120034-125.html


----------



## bekkamgov (17 Feb 2011)

I never knew that roll up the rim started. I buy timmies 3 times at least a day and never seen one of them yet.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (17 Feb 2011)

love_my_soldier said:
			
		

> I never knew that roll up the rim started. I buy timmies 3 times at least a day and never seen one of them yet.



Starts Monday.


----------



## trigger324 (18 Feb 2011)

monday?? i won today!

 ;D


----------



## Strike (18 Feb 2011)

You know what that means...Spring's on the way!!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Feb 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> You know what that means...Spring's on the way!!!!



YAAAAAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dileas:


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> You know what that means...Spring's on the way!!!!



Positive: Short skirts on university students...and the bike out of storage.  :nod:

Negative: Garbage in the student ghetto....and an 'inevitable' election with the frustrations of electioneering   :brickwall:


I miss my Harley -- and I know she misses me


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Feb 2011)

Yeah I will be happy to get the winter rims off my sports car  ;D

As for rolling up the rim...not so much for me this year. I actually prefer McDonalds coffee now. The only time I will get Tim's is at the OnRoutes along the 401 on the drive home...


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2011)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> As for rolling up the rim...not so much for me this year. I actually prefer McDonalds coffee now.


Heartilly concur; I'm definitely a McD's coffee fan -- and for every five, the sixth one's free.


----------



## observor 69 (18 Feb 2011)

Sheepishly admitting to getting  the seniors discount for that fine coffee.  

And let's not forget the coffee and a muffin for $1.48 plus a free Toronto Star.

It's hard to go back to Timmies prices even if their coffee is good.

Family Day, wife working, ya it's McD time.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2011)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Sheepishly admitting to getting  the seniors' discount for that fine coffee.


While I'm *NOT* eligible for the seniors discount....    

....there's one kid here who gives me the seniors' rate because I always bring in a travel mug; she says she's "screwing-over 'profiteering management' _and_ saving the planet" -- and I'm OK benefitting from her misguided enthusiasms  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2011)

Its back! Won a free donut....

 ;D


----------



## agc (21 Feb 2011)

Don't usually go to Tim's, but the cafe in our building was closed today, so I did a coffee run for my clerks.  Won a coffee on my first roll this year.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2011)

Just won a coffee on my second roll.


----------



## dale622 (21 Feb 2011)

First roll and free coffee! It's about time as I was completely skunked last year!


----------



## forgiven (21 Feb 2011)

1 Free donut!  I picked one with sprinkles on it and immediately feel like Homer Simpson  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Feb 2011)

First try today and won a coffee!  Woohoo!!   ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Feb 2011)

As usual, roll up the rim to lose


----------



## kratz (22 Feb 2011)

During the RUTRTW contest, I tend to drink way more coffee than normal. Bought my first two cups today, and finished the first one.

My first RUTRTW is a.......*drum roll please*......

a free coffee 


*Edit to add:*
Just finished my 2nd coffee.......

play again.

So I am 1:1


----------



## larry Strong (23 Feb 2011)

1st roll up.....Please play again........


----------



## JesseWZ (23 Feb 2011)

I don't typically buy too many coffees from Tim Hortons (<5 per week) however yesterday I went and grabbed a large black. I don't have great luck with winning contests, but I figured with the new statistics I just knew that this year was my year. 

I down the coffee, roll er up and I am the proud new owner of a...









...worthless red cup.


----------



## kratz (23 Feb 2011)

Bought coffee for the office, along with my own today.

So I'm at 4:10, three days into the contest.


----------



## ringknocker82 (7 Mar 2011)

0 in 7


----------



## larry Strong (7 Mar 2011)

8 for 8.......useless red cups


----------



## krustyrl (7 Mar 2011)

What does it mean when you roll up the rim and there is a picture of a little car .?    

....kidding...nadda so far for me.!!!  ( 0 for 6 )


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2011)

As of right now, I am 2 (1 x coffee and 1 x fat pill) for 26, which is approx 7.7% win rate.

Stupid game!!


----------



## MP 811 (7 Mar 2011)

i'm 0-21 now.  My boss just won the 3D television package.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Mar 2011)

Nothing as usual.  I feel like the Leafs.


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Mar 2011)

SFA!!  Nothing!! Nada!!


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Mar 2011)

two coffees and two doughnuts so far


----------



## brihard (7 Mar 2011)

A single bloody coffee. One in six my butt.


----------



## JMesh (7 Mar 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> two coffees and two doughnuts so far



TV, you're clearly taking up most of the winnings for Milnet.ca. Please back off and let us win some! ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2011)

My wife, who works for the company, and who only gets a cup when I buy one for her, is 4 out of 8!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Mar 2011)

FIXED!!   >


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Mar 2011)

I haven't really bought many of my own, as I predicted. Had a few bought for me so far when I'm driving people places...still no wins. 

I thought it was good timing that free small coffee week from Mcdonald's came around the same time as Roll up the rim. Works for me!


----------



## ringknocker82 (8 Mar 2011)

Every time I buy the hubby a coffee, he wins and, as usual, I lose. Not right!


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2011)

SFA.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2011)

"To thine own self be true."  
Since McD's changed their coffee a few months back, I've never returned to Timmies -- I don't care what their coffee cup rims offer; if you drink your coffee black, you know Timmies is pretty sad.


That's as close to "sticking to one's principles" as I get


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> That's as close to "sticking to one's principles" as I get



Oh spare me; MacDoes is obviously giving you the senior discount that Timmies wouldn't ... or the staff is hotter.

Your principles, my butt.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2011)

Seriously, McD's changed their coffee a few months back, and their black coffee is worlds ahead of Timmies' swill.

As for their staff....well, they're either in their _late_-80s or else have more piercings than a second-hand dart board. Either way, No thanks.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Mar 2011)

Unlike those other members of the board who are supporting a foreign corporation's coffee, I remain supportive of Tim Horton.  After all, I just won another coffee


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Mar 2011)

I haven't rolled a rim this year yet. So, I know I've thrown away two cars and a big screen, at least :


----------



## Spanky (9 Mar 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> SFA.


I hear you!  Absolutely nothing, nicht, nadda, zero, ziltch, .....


----------



## bekkamgov (9 Mar 2011)

I have won like 6 coffees and 2 donuts so far.. but I'm wishing for the car but that will never happen..haha


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Mar 2011)

Two coffees so far and the Matrix is my next win.


----------



## trigger324 (9 Mar 2011)

only one donut so far


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Mar 2011)

Still Nothing!


----------



## MJP (9 Mar 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Seriously, McD's changed their coffee a few months back, and their black coffee is worlds ahead of Timmies' swill.



I will second McD's coffee, I go to timmies when I ruin coffee by putting stuff in it but when I want to drink good stuff McD's id by far the best of the options.

That being said since the kids love rolling up the rim I have won 3 coffees and a few donuts.


----------



## Sigs Pig (10 Mar 2011)

I cannot confirm this as the Country Style webpage don't say but,  
http://www.redflagdeals.com/deals/main.php/alldeals/comments/save_your_losing_tim_hortons_roll_up_the_rim_cups_for_free_coffee_at_countr/#

Maybe all of you in Ontario can win.

Good Luck,
ME


----------



## dapaterson (10 Mar 2011)

Nothing at all.

Of course, I get my coffee at Starbucks and Canex, so that could be a contributing factor.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Mar 2011)

It's not quite from a Roll up cup, but it is from Timmies. I just spent the day rolling up about $1200 in tip money from the place. 

And my coffee is *always* free.


----------



## chriscalow (12 Mar 2011)

Nothing, including last year too...


----------



## HavokFour (12 Mar 2011)

Recovering Timmie's addict, I'm resisting temptation.


----------



## larry Strong (12 Mar 2011)

1 cup of coffee and 12 usless red cups


----------



## JesseWZ (14 Mar 2011)

1/12.

Todays the day though, I can feel it. That car is as good as mine.


----------



## Spanky (14 Mar 2011)

Still nothing.


----------



## my72jeep (14 Mar 2011)

I'm doing great 12 invites to try again........


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (14 Mar 2011)

3/21 - still ahead of the 1/6 chance of winning  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 May 2012)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Good_News/2012/05/11/19749296.html

Soldier wins car in roll up the rim

By Holly Tousignant, Special to QMI Agency

KINGSTON, Ont. — A member of the Canadian Forces is rolling away in a new car after snagging a prize in the roll up the rim contest at Tim Hortons. 

“I had to roll up the rim three times just to make sure I wasn’t going completely out of my mind,” Eric Wilson said, remembering seeing the words “Win/Gagnez - Camry,” on April 2. 
After getting over his initial shock, Wilson asked the supervisor working at the time what to do next. 
“I said to her, I know how to deal with a coffee, I know how to deal with a free doughnut, what do I do with this? She just got wide-eyed and said ‘I’ll be right back!’ The actual manager came out, and they were all shocked.” 

Wilson purchased the winning cup at the Tim Hortons CFB Kingston location on Niagara Park Drive. 
After leaving the coffee shop, Wilson went home to tell his wife. 
“She freaked out a little bit,” he said. 

His wife joked that he’s bought enough coffee over the years to pay for the 2012 Toyota Camry Hybrid he won. 
The Camry is the grand prize in the Roll Up the Rim contest. Of the 40 Camry Hybrids available to be won in 2012, 35 have been claimed, most of them in Ontario. 

Wilson will get his new car on Thursday.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 May 2012)

Last year, I worked in Amherstburg, Ontario. I lived about 7 mins walk from work, and a Tim Horton's was at a mid  point on that walk.  Didn't win much, though, maybe 5 free cups or something out of about 250.
If only they had espresso, perhaps I would have won so much more!
 :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2012)

Well, someone in Kingston won a good prize.....

Soldier wins car in roll up the rim

A member of the Canadian Forces is rolling away in a new car after snagging a prize in the roll up the rim contest at Tim Hortons. 

“I had to roll up the rim three times just to make sure I wasn’t going completely out of my mind,” Eric Wilson said, remembering seeing the words “Win/Gagnez - Camry,” on April 2. 

After getting over his initial shock, Wilson asked the supervisor working at the time what to do next. 

“I said to her, I know how to deal with a coffee, I know how to deal with a free doughnut, what do I do with this? She just got wide-eyed and said ‘I’ll be right back!’ The actual manager came out, and they were all shocked.” 

Wilson purchased the winning cup at the Tim Hortons CFB Kingston location on Niagara Park Drive. 

More at link


----------



## Journeyman (16 May 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Good_News/2012/05/11/19749296.html
> 
> Soldier wins car in roll up the rim
> 
> By Holly Tousignant, Special to QMI Agency



Only four days late...but thanks for playing along


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Only four days late...but thanks for playing along



 :facepalm:   Guess I haven't been keeping up on current events......


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 May 2012)

Or you're just that much slower than I........


----------



## Journeyman (16 May 2012)

Or......_two_ guys with the same name, both posted to Kingston, won cars!


----------



## armyvern (16 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Only four days late...but thanks for playing along



4 Days!!?? You both are really not keeping up are you?? From 08 April:  



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oui Oui.
> 
> While you were swimming your ass off, he was coffee-breaking at Timmies and rolling up the car.  >


----------



## my72jeep (19 Feb 2013)

Well I guess its time to revive this thread. So any one win yet?


----------



## Pandora114 (19 Feb 2013)

I'll tell ya tomorrow.  Gonna need some extra java since I"m leaving here at 5am to hit  Halifax.


----------



## horatio749 (19 Feb 2013)

Finally having a good start to the year. I'm so far 2 for 2 with a free coffee and donut in hand. 
Trying my hand at coffee number three we will see what happens.

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## JesseWZ (19 Feb 2013)

0/3.


----------



## Conz (19 Feb 2013)

1/2 Coffee win. Same with my gf. Last year I had about 10 coffee/donut wins  ;D


----------



## RCR Grunt (19 Feb 2013)

I'm batting .666 this year with 2 coffees.


----------



## Strike (19 Feb 2013)

I won a doughnut.  Too bad I'm on a dairy/soy free diet right now.


----------



## agc (19 Feb 2013)

Won a coffee yesterday and a doughnut today.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Feb 2013)

Won a coffee, but since the hot chocolate was bought for me, I gave the free one to the guy that bought it.


----------



## JRBond (19 Feb 2013)

2 free coffees out of three, that's one more win than last year for me.


----------



## dale622 (19 Feb 2013)

0 for 5. Not a good start.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Feb 2013)

Seeing as I didn't win even a coffee the last couple of years, I am giving this year a miss as I've been lured over to the better coffee at McDonald's a couple of months back.

Good luck to those who are trying their luck this year.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Feb 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> .....better coffee at McDonald's...


    :nod:

That being said, the g/f goes to Timmies at this time of year, just for the 'roll up.'  

She also buys lottery tickets sometimes.


Some people "just don't math."   :dunno:


----------



## JorgSlice (19 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Some people "just don't math."   :dunno:



I completely lost it :rofl:  I imagined a _Trailer Park Boys_ Ricky-esque voice to go with the statement.

Currently 3-9. 2 coffee, 1 doughnut. So far running odds for Metropolitan Calgary is 1:3, however that can change at any moment.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Feb 2013)

0 for too many


----------



## brihard (21 Feb 2013)

1/3. Won a coffee on my first cup.

Anyone else remember when buddy in theatre won two of the one hundred laptops in the Kandahar game?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 Feb 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> 0 for too many



I'm about the same...Maybe a cookie or donut here and there, but they quickly get swiped if I don't eat them right away anyway. So, I end up with a big fat notta


----------



## Pryce (21 Feb 2013)

Nothing. Not even a coffee. I swear all the prizes are in the smalls and X-Larges. But I have a good feeling about my next one


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Feb 2013)

I finally won a coffee.. but I'm really holding out for the Phillip Phillips thing.. you know, the GRAND PRIZE that is completely unknown to most of the Timmies demographic.

Are they looking to get new recruits?


----------



## dapaterson (21 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> She also buys lottery tickets sometimes.
> 
> 
> Some people "just don't math."   :dunno:



"Luck is just statistics taken personally" - Penn Jillette


----------



## Journeyman (21 Feb 2013)

Deja vu....all over again.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Feb 2013)

I won a free donut today!*   My wife was the happy recipient of a free donut today!

*editted for accuracy


----------



## JesseWZ (21 Feb 2013)

1/7. Coffee. Falling just below average... which is the standard I aspire to!


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Feb 2013)

1 for 2... coffee.


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Feb 2013)

0 / 0     Didn't know that shell game was on again....

ME


----------



## MattBar (22 Feb 2013)

A couple of invitations to "PLEASE PLAY AGAIN".


----------



## brihard (22 Feb 2013)

2/4 so far on my own coffees, plus another from a cup I bought a coworker, and she gave me the tab. All coffees.


----------



## Occam (23 Feb 2013)

2/5 so far.  Found a neat "Roll Up the Rim Tracker" app for Android that tracks your stats, and shows stats amongst the app users.  

Lets you see that - yes - there are people doing worse than you are.   ;D


----------



## JesseWZ (23 Feb 2013)

2/10. Both Coffees. Both were large.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> Lets you see that - yes - there are people doing worse than you are.   ;D



"I don't need to be happy; I just need to see people more miserable than me"


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Feb 2013)

1/2.... Only a coffee


----------



## krustyrl (23 Feb 2013)

1/5 ....coffee


----------



## Smirnoff123 (27 Feb 2013)

I have a friend who is a cashier at a grocery store. A customer left an empty coffee cup on her counter and later that night she rolled it up. She won 5 grand!


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Feb 2013)

4/5... yes, really. 3 coffees and a donut. Maybe I should become a cop?

And in Kelowna yesterday I met a woman who knew a woman who won the RAV. I guess that's it for Western Canada then  :crybaby:


----------



## dale622 (28 Feb 2013)

3/15 all coffee


----------



## GrilledLincoln (28 Feb 2013)

1/30 and merely a donut


----------



## dancurro (28 Feb 2013)

I won the first time. I've bought 7 since then and my last one said 'never play again' so I stopped.


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Mar 2013)

Even if you don't win, you can work off any sweets...

Free Swim/Skate

ME


----------



## Mr.Neville (3 Mar 2013)

I spend several hundred dollars a year at Timmies, and the best they've ever given me is a free cookie. I wonder if anyone really wins the big prizes, or if they just get thrown out most of the time. I'm sure there is lots of people who forget to roll up the rim, or cups that just aren't used or something. Regardless, I guess something free is better then a s**t in the hollow hand as my grandfather used to say.  Cheers


----------



## Pandora114 (4 Mar 2013)

I fixed someone's laptop for a coffee.  I rolled up the rim and won a free coffee.  So I got two coffees for installing Mint Linux (and Unbuntu flavour...it's fresh) on a friends Laptop.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2013)

Diddly squat.  I don't do Timmies.   ;D


----------



## Messorius (5 Mar 2013)

I've gotten a free doughnut because a coworker doesn't eat doughnuts. Not a damn thing on my own.


----------



## Conz (9 Mar 2013)

Today I asked for my black coffee to be double-cupped. When I received my coffee, it was double-cupped with TWO roll up the rim cups! I was so excited about that until I didn't win anything on either roll. Darn.


----------



## kratz (19 Feb 2014)

I think this could easily belong here, or in the WTF or Darwin Awards threads.   :facepalm:



> You've Been Served
> 
> TIM HORTONS RRROLL UP THE RIM TO WIN® 2014
> 
> ...



The need for such a parody by the company itself is bad enough.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Feb 2014)

This time around there's a 'bonus' roll-up with each cup......so for each coffee I now get told _twice_ "You're a loser; try again"


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> This time around there's a 'bonus' roll-up with each cup......so for each coffee I now get told _twice_ "You're a loser; try again"



...in both official languages, just to add more insult to injury.   ;D

MM

PS - I haven't won diddly squat as yet.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> This time around there's a 'bonus' roll-up with each cup......so for each coffee I now get told _twice_ "You're a loser; try again"



No need to buy a coffee.......we'll tell you that for free.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Feb 2014)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> No need to buy a coffee.......we'll tell you that for free.


 Good thing _tomorrow_ is my sensitive day.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2014)

2 for 5 ..... free coffee's though


----------



## armyvern (19 Feb 2014)

12 coffee (and 1 on the go now); 24 rolls and 1 win (a coffee!!). Yes Houston, I'm prepping for EX HW and caffeine OD is required - Timmies will not be going out of business for the next month if I can help it.

For those unaware of the online:

http://www.rolluptherimtowin.com/en/index.php


----------



## kratz (28 Jun 2017)

News report link CTV.ca



> 'Roll Up The Rim' returns: Tim Hortons contest back for Canada 150




How many people are enjoying a second chance to roll up this year, until July 21st?
The $10,000 vacation prize is a cool prize. I like it better than winning a car.


----------



## brihard (28 Jun 2017)

Huzzah! That'll make my day shift on Saturday a bit brighter.


----------



## armyvern (29 Jun 2017)

kratz said:
			
		

> News report link CTV.ca
> 
> 
> How many people are enjoying a second chance to roll up this year, until July 21st?
> The $10,000 vacation prize is a cool prize. I like it better than winning a car.



I got a few of these cups on my drive across the country this week.  I drink them "Large Black with a sleeve please", so it took me until coffee 4 to realize that they were roll up the rims (I did notice the red & white cup, but just thought it was a Canada 150 version print).  When I finally placed the coffee in my cup holder in such a manner that I notice the yellow roll-up arrow my first thought was "shit, what have I already thrown away". Dammit.  I won on 3 of my next 5 cups (all free coffees).

To the guy on here that I linked up with in T-Bay ... go dive into that garbage can next to where we were standing when we met, there could be a trip in that bin!!   ;D


----------



## IceBlue (29 Jun 2017)

So first cup first try for this special edition and I won a coffee. It is an easy way to keep me happy.


----------



## war2001v (20 Oct 2017)

I actually get quite lucky with roll up the rim, last time it came around I got 3 free coffees in a row and a bunch of free donuts


----------



## kratz (9 Feb 2019)

Day 4 of RUTRTW this year.

How goes the prize count for everyone still drinking Tim Hortons.


----------



## The Log Driver (9 Feb 2019)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> How many people are enjoying a second chance to roll up this year, until July 21st?
> The $10,000 vacation prize is a cool prize. I like it better than winning a car.



Whew, for a moment I thought I was missing out on a second chance to win...then I realized the 2017 date of the post...

Batting .500 so far; won a free coffee. Sounds like it can be redeemed for any hot beverage of any size.


----------



## expwor (9 Feb 2019)

Story of my RUTRTW life...played for the first time this year
But I went to Timmies to get a coffee, and I got what I payed for so no complaints

Tom


----------



## medicineman (10 Feb 2019)

I won a BMI enhancer yesterday...first time in awhile where I haven't received anything more than an invitation...

MM


----------



## garb811 (10 Feb 2019)

My Roll up the Rim experience is equivalent to my lottery experience...on the very, very rare occasion I win, I win small.


----------



## Remius (11 Feb 2019)

0 for 7 right now. 

but I always get a free coffee every sixth cup at MacDonald's.  Guaranteed win.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Feb 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> 0 for 7 right now.
> 
> but I always get a free coffee every sixth cup at MacDonald's.  Guaranteed win.



...and much better coffee! :nod:


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Feb 2019)

If you haven't tried an Americano at McD's, its worth the extra cents. Freshly ground on order, stronger, great taste. Only available at stores vice kiosks. McD's coffee is better IMO as stated.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Feb 2019)

Nothing. Yet.

That is all.   :'(


----------



## dapaterson (13 Feb 2019)

There was a typo on my last cup.  They spelled "Jeep" as "Please Play Again".


----------



## dapaterson (23 Apr 2020)

Tim's moved to a virtual model this year.  A statistics professor bought some coffee, made some assumptions, waited... and won on 98% of his games.

https://www.macleans.ca/news/tim-hortons-roll-up-the-rim-statistician/


----------



## garb811 (23 Apr 2020)

Did anyone win anything this year? I know I didn't, but I wasn't going to get their app just to participate, although a couple of times the person scanned something at the cash, which they said was checking to see if I won. It's just seemed to fizzle out as soon as they announced they were withdrawing the cups...


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Apr 2020)

Speaking of...



> Ontario professor says he’s cracked the code for winning Tim Hortons' Roll Up the Rim to Win
> 
> ... In the traditional contest where each cup has a prize printed on it, it didn't matter how many people bought cups, Wallace explains—players always had the same odds of winning.
> With the digital rolling system, though, that wasn't the case. Instead of being available the moment you bought the cup, the digital prizes are only available the moment you play your roll.
> ...




Full article:

 https://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/mobile/ontario-professor-says-he-s-cracked-the-code-for-winning-tim-hortons-roll-up-the-rim-to-win-1.4909182


----------



## kratz (16 Feb 2021)

It looks like the cups are gone for good. The prizes have been terrible for years. 
The data mining this new version provides goes too far vs a "free" coffee or doughnut. 

Ref CTV.ca:  Tim Hortons trims 'rim' from iconic contest with all-digital 'Roll Up to Win'


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Feb 2021)

BeyondTheNow said:


> Speaking of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least Timmies is smart and they congratulated him and praised math, while trying to figure out how to prevent it next time.


----------



## CBH99 (16 Feb 2021)

kratz said:


> It looks like the cups are gone for good. The prizes have been terrible for years.
> The data mining this new version provides goes too far vs a "free" coffee or doughnut.
> 
> Ref CTV.ca:  Tim Hortons trims 'rim' from iconic contest with all-digital 'Roll Up to Win'


Booooooooooooooooooo....

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.  BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  (Who is going to go home, log onto a website, and see if they won something?  It's drive thru coffee for crying out loud...)


----------



## Furniture (18 Feb 2021)

kratz said:


> It looks like the cups are gone for good. The prizes have been terrible for years.
> The data mining this new version provides goes too far vs a "free" coffee or doughnut.
> 
> Ref CTV.ca:  Tim Hortons trims 'rim' from iconic contest with all-digital 'Roll Up to Win'


When Tim's required that I use the app/website to claim a free coffee last year I stopped going to Tim's on a regular basis. I used to go every day before work, now I might stop at a Tim's if there are no other options available along the highway when doing a long drive. 

If I didn't know better I would think RBI is trying to kill off the brand...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Feb 2021)

MacDonald's has their stickers on every cup, so every 10 or so cups you get a free coffee, all year round and their coffee is quite good.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Feb 2021)

Every 7. 😃


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Feb 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> MacDonald's has their stickers on every cup, so every 10 or so cups you get a free coffee, all year round and their coffee is quite good much better.


There you go, Colin! 😃


----------

